# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  [Release] SuperSpeedGrav

## toxicwind

Built in C#
Version 1.0 for GW2 build 15674
Speed and Gravity controls with hotkeys for your gaming pleasure.

9/12/2012 - Updated to build 15502
9/14/2012 - Updated to build 15518, v1.1 Added controls for gravity
10/8/2012- Updated to build 15674
10/12/2012 - Updated 15718

----------


## bigman3912

where is VT?

ok i checked it. with vt and jotti. only green  :Smile: 

vm vare with xp do not execute this file... error.

----------


## toxicwind

You need net framework 4 I'm guessing?

----------


## bigman3912

give us some proof. make video for example  :Smile:

----------


## toxicwind

> give us some proof. make video for example


? 
I don't care if you use this or not, i'm not going out of my way to make a video to appease your paranoia...


edit: besides, its a speed and gravity hack, what the hell is a video going to show you, lol

----------


## Neymar

Works fine, no virus at all. Pretty funny but be careful when running fast and jumping in low gravity...you can die easily lol

----------


## Danubis077

Good job on this dude  :Smile:  any recomended speed you use?


Rep +

----------


## toxicwind

10-20 with other people around if you want to be risky, 40 for running maps.

----------


## darkmaouli

Is that detectable?

----------


## empty_skillz

> Is that detectable?


yes it is.

----------


## toxicwind

> yes it is.


There is no current detection in the game, so if you don't use this like a ridiculous person in front of everyone in town you should be fine.

----------


## Malaki2030

Yea from what I understand no detection currently exists for hacks yet. Only way to get caught is for some one to watch and report. 

Wonder how long until they get some detection. How long did GW1 take?

----------


## FushionXI

Works fine. Thanks

----------


## KuRIoS

Yes, it is detect*ABLE*, however it may not be detect*ED*

----------


## empty_skillz

> Yes, it is detect*ABLE*, however it may not be detect*ED*



thank you, thats what i said  :Wink:  but they didint bother reading it fully  :Smile:

----------


## toxicwind

Updated to build 15502.

----------


## Gazzooks

Thank you for the update

----------


## Deadlyintent

Awesome. Works great. Anyone know how to make guild wars 2 window mode instead of full screen? let me know. thanks.

----------


## lolwtf4

Works like a charm

To get windowed mode goto the Graphics option. You should be able to change it from there

----------


## lisarose416

I might update the review later.

----------


## xRaBBiTx

Awesome, hard to control though in terms of stealthily flying above everything. Only because I can either float up or down, and landing even with anti gravity can kill you. Regardless, still awesome. If only there was a No Clip for ultra farming..

----------


## Sharps

Could someone please explain how anti grav works ? Its only safe when moving straight or upwards, if you're going downwards and use anti you basicly die no matter how slow you're landing.
Btw would it be possible to not have negative gravity so you could basicly fly up ?

----------


## toxicwind

Update 15518

----------


## Neymar

Works really well, been using it to explore high level areas that I'd normally die in!

Fancy updating the picture in your first post to the one with the newest build though?

Also, like others have said, with anti gravity you just go straight up, no control over it and you normally die when you hit the floor again...

Also, you can manually increase the speed, it would be nice to manually adjust the gravity too! Low gravity isn't enough when trying to climb  :Smile:

----------


## fierzer

I keep getting the error 'microsoft .net framework unhandled exception has occured in your application..' etc, it was working fine before the latest patch, but now even with the updated build I'm still getting the same error..

----------


## toxicwind

> Works really well, been using it to explore high level areas that I'd normally die in!
> 
> Fancy updating the picture in your first post to the one with the newest build though?
> 
> Also, like others have said, with anti gravity you just go straight up, no control over it and you normally die when you hit the floor again...
> 
> Also, you can manually increase the speed, it would be nice to manually adjust the gravity too! Low gravity isn't enough when trying to climb


1.1 released in response

----------


## Sharps

Any idea why the new release might not work ? It finds the proccess, but and the values changes in your programs interface, but they have no effect on the game.

----------


## UnholyMisery

When people say it's detectable does that mean like if someone sees you and reports you or is there an anti-cheat system there to prevent this?

----------


## 1M1

> When people say it's detectable does that mean like if someone sees you and reports you or is there an anti-cheat system there to prevent this?


If someone sees you. There is zero anti-cheat atm, and even very little if any server side cheat detection.

----------


## Neymar

If someone got banned for this it's because someone saw them and reported it. I have used it in areas where there is very few people on a low population server. I guess those on higher populations are more likely to be spotted!

----------


## Sharps

@toxicwind We'd appreciate if you could update the tool to work on the latest patch.
I love the user-friendly interface and custom gravity feature. Keep up the awesome work  :Smile:

----------


## Samson123

+1 agree.This is a very nice tool.Please update for new patch...Also any chance of getting a teleporter added?

----------


## mainelmh

broked needs an update  :Big Grin:

----------


## toxicwind

Updated to 15674..

----------


## toxicwind

Updated 15518

----------


## Jinderox

Thx for the update!

----------


## jsp304

Whats the benefits of this compared to the speed hack M made, M's has more features and does the same, doesnt it?

----------


## Jinderox

Will you update it?

----------


## Acrono

No longer working for me, hoping for an update.  :Smile:

----------

